# Alien bees and light stands



## me3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if you have to have certain light stands for Alien bees? Or are the compatible with any basic light stand?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

Any light stand.

Google video search may help you too:


----------



## me3 (Mar 5, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## kundalini (Mar 5, 2012)

I would suggest to be looking for heavy-duty and air-cushioned stands if you're using larger softboxes.  Counterweights are a good thing to have also.


----------

